# Recommendations for a cart to pull with lawn tractor



## Denna (Aug 13, 2014)

Regarding a Craftsman 917.288570 lawn tractor, does anyone have a recommendation for a cart that could be pulled ?

The cart should be capable of containing at least 300 lbs.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I would say that one of the 10 cubic foot carts at Sears,or Lowes,etc.,should work.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

What do you plan on hauling with the cart and how often?


----------



## ztrjim (Nov 18, 2014)

<a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000PSWSQ6/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000PSWSQ6&linkCode=as2&tag=mydairev01-20&linkId=UESVHZIPUMHB664P">Precision Products 10-Cubic Foot Trailer Dump Cart LDT-1002GY</a><img src="http://ir-na.amazon-adsystem.com/e/ir?t=mydairev01-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B000PSWSQ6" width="1" height="1" border="0" alt="" style="border:none !important; margin:0px !important;" /> 750lbs capacity, steel axle and solid construction. It should last a long time! I've owned one like this for about 5 years now.


----------

